# October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 September 2012)

Good morning everyone and welcome to the October 2012 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

The October 2012 stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade  in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between October 1 and October 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Sunday, September 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Each month we usually have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs!  Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Mickel (24 September 2012)

I'll go with LNC thanks Joe.


----------



## Klogg (25 September 2012)

IDC please


----------



## Miner (25 September 2012)

CFE for me 
Thanks Joe


----------



## robusta (25 September 2012)

Still PHK for me please.


----------



## jancha (25 September 2012)

EMS Thanks


----------



## Knobby22 (25 September 2012)

TOX thanks


----------



## springhill (25 September 2012)

PVD for me, if it doesn't run too far by end of month!


----------



## herzy (25 September 2012)

TIS please Joe!


----------



## TMC93 (25 September 2012)

FML please


----------



## explod (25 September 2012)

EIO thanks Joe


----------



## prawn_86 (25 September 2012)

AJQ please Joe


----------



## bigdog (26 September 2012)

dma thanks joe


----------



## Iggy_Pop (26 September 2012)

AVB again

Thanks


----------



## Ijustnewit (26 September 2012)

*LCT*  please


----------



## dutchie (26 September 2012)

CJO thanks Joe


----------



## Buckfont (26 September 2012)

HOR, Horseshoe thanks Joe


----------



## odds-on (26 September 2012)

BLY please Joe


----------



## Purple XS2 (26 September 2012)

*AVX*, thanx. This time; for sure!


----------



## Muschu (26 September 2012)

TGS please Joe


----------



## drillinto (26 September 2012)

RIA  (www.rialtoenergy.com)

1000 thanks, Joe !


----------



## albaby (26 September 2012)

MOX thanks Joe


----------



## Anmar (27 September 2012)

PUN for me please


----------



## pavilion103 (27 September 2012)

I'll take a gamble on MEU


----------



## burglar (28 September 2012)

ADN Adelaide Resources pls Joe


----------



## tigerboi (28 September 2012)

BUX up another 23% i think it can go much higher...TB


----------



## nulla nulla (28 September 2012)

I'll stick with *sgp* for another 3-4% thanks Joe


----------



## tinhat (28 September 2012)

SIR please.


----------



## Agentm (28 September 2012)

sbr


----------



## namrog (28 September 2012)

BPT please...


----------



## trillionaire#1 (30 September 2012)

GBG ,thanks Joe.


----------



## Tyler Durden (30 September 2012)

TEN please.


----------



## Crom (30 September 2012)

AVQ thanks Joe.  So much potential to unlock!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 September 2012)

PVM

Thanks Joe.


----------



## Joules MM1 (30 September 2012)

cpt


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 September 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> cpt




 ^^ctp??


----------



## Joules MM1 (30 September 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> cpt




oh, yeah......ctp....

oh well........it's an omen, it's an omen.......lulz


----------

